# Strain Relief grips for sjoo



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

m.elec said:


> Does anyone know the code reference where I can find that it is legal to use strain relief grips for flex cords, I looked in artical 400, and cant seem to find it.
> Thanks.


Legal or illegal?

400.10 is the code section that requires strain relief devices for flexible cord.

Chris


----------



## m.elec (Sep 7, 2011)

I did see that one, thanks Brad


----------



## CoopElec (May 16, 2011)

*Strain Relief*

I dont know about legal or not. But, if your in a situation where you
are using them, lets say you are in a grey area. You are using flexible cord and need to support it, then you have no other choice. Most uses are heavy commercial to industrial, so a lot of this is your call. Craftsman 
Like Manner.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I guess I'm just getting old because I'm not sure of the question.

When I hear strain relief, I think of the "chinese finger" thingumajig. But I've heard people call the connector a strain relief. So, I'm not sure what the OP is asking. 

I'm also befuddled by the statement "that it is legal to use strain relief grips for flex cords". 

I hate getting old.


----------



## m.elec (Sep 7, 2011)

I work in a chemical factory, and was just wondering if it was legal, when I was looking for the code referance. in 400.10 it says at the pull,joints, and terminals, it doesnt say for drops. They are like the chinese thingamajig things. I know they sell them and they are ul listed, was just curious if there was a section in the nec about them.
Thanks


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

I take it that by "Chinese finger thingamajig" that you mean a Kellems grip?

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/HUBBELL-WIRING-DEVICEKELLEMS-Kellems-Grip-4D261


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

glen1971 said:


> I take it that by "Chinese finger thingamajig" that you mean a Kellems grip?
> 
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/HUBBELL-WIRING-DEVICEKELLEMS-Kellems-Grip-4D261


Yes, thank you. I guess my being facetious was a bit vague? :laughing:


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Yes, thank you. I guess my being facetious was a bit vague? :laughing:


lol.. I kinda figured what you were lookin for..


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Those Grainger Chinese fingers are nice. I've used them in the past, and they are still going strong. At least 10+ years on them.


----------



## m.elec (Sep 7, 2011)

Yep, thats it. Thanks guys for the responces! Have a good day!


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

We use sky-tie cable clamps to support drops up in the ceiling.

If these are bus drops, you need to look at article 368.56(B).


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

Michigan Master said:


> We use sky-tie cable clamps to support drops up in the ceiling. .


 
Never seen those before. Learn something new every day !!


----------

